# 32 Ultralight or something else????



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

I've been using ThirtyTwo Lashed FT since the beginning of March when I retired my DC Judges from last year which had near 100 days on them, and have put almost 40 days on the Lashed and they still look new. I suppose the Lashed would be a higher end boot in their line but I'm not sure how others compare. How are your Prospects dying? Also, are they regular lace?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

They are regular lace. I probably have about 60 days on them. Most of the damage was done by day 20 though. Where the laces are secured to my liners there is foam that is ripping from the liner and the laces are pulling away too, which makes it hard to keep my liners tight. Ive ripped a pair of laces, but thats no biggie. A lace hole at the instep broke and they are wayyyy too packed out. Im constantly having to tighten my boots to avoid heel lift.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

That sounds to me like you need new liners. For me the best thing about the Lashed, and I think all ThirtyTwo boots, are the intuition liners, so if you're going to replace those maybe it's better to just buy new boots like you mentioned. Also, since ThirtyTwo boasts their moldable liner across their whole boot line, I wonder if there are actually any differences between the high end boot liners and the low end ones.

It's hard to say for your situation, but I felt my ThirtyTwos were so comfortable I'd probably go with another pair of the same boots after 60 days, as a lot of other boots give me crazy ankle bone pain. I had a bit of heel lift but like you said I think it's just a point of tightening the boots further. I'm a size 10 but I also went to a size 9 for the Lashed because I heard so much about ThirtyTwos packing out. It took a good two weeks for them to start feeling good after feeling like hell. 
Perhaps ThirtyTwo will do something if you mention the busted liner stitching? It's always worth a shot I guess.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I do know that some of the higher end 3s's have the lacing for the liner attached to the inside of the boot rather than the outside of the liner, which would probably increase the durability.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah true that, the Lashed are that way.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP yes. Years ago had pinons (entry), they are no comparison to my old 305's which were great high-end at the time, 4 seasons and then pretty much trashed but still very comfy and keep them as backups; and currently my focus boas are going great with one season on them. I've heard the the ultra lights are a little too light in the durability department. btw they do pack out a bit but then just add self adhesive foam padding where needed, e.g., c's, j's, butterflies and the like.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried on the Ultralights from 09-10, and can't really say how durable they are, but although they're stiffer than the debut version last year, they are still way too soft for my liking. The liner seems significantly different from the others in the 32 line, it's covered with this 'mesh' that feels pretty rough.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I'm a guy who rides park probably 95% of the time, so soft doesn't scare me as long as it isn't stupid soft.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Alright, so i picked up the Nike ZF1s for 175 in white. Theyre super sick. The liners are perfect and the stock insoles have three different densities of foam. Hard on the arch and around the very back of the heel and soft under the ball of your foot and under your heel and everywhere else is medium. They arent very comfortable to wear for a long time, but I'm sure that will change as they break in. Snowboarding Tomorrow!!


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

Nike's liners are amazing IMO. Let us know how they break in....
Oh and get some extra Lace Locks (the one on the outside laces), they break easy. You dealer should have extra ones!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

as in the piece that holds your instep down or the hooks on the upper of the boot?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

So I rode them yesterday and they definately hurt my feet. especially toward the beginning of the day, so today I took some paper and stuffed the toes with it and put my feet in and now they feel much better. I'm going to ride next weekend to so I'll report back with how that goes too.


----------

